# pearl harbor



## ppko

Another date we cannot let die dec. 7 


.


----------



## tshadowchaser

To those that died on this day may they rest in peace and their memories never die.   May the truths and ideals that they died for live on.

*.*


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

All my maternal uncles served in WWII, two of which were in the harbor on that fateful day.  God bless them and may they rest in peace.

:asian:


----------



## kenpo0324

.:asian:


----------



## Xequat

.


----------



## Rick Wade

Mahalo Nui Loa my brothers in arms.

RIP.

Rick


----------



## Jonathan Randall

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa

:asian:

National Geographic
Pearl Harbor Memorial Fund
Pearl Harbor Commemorative Committee


----------



## Bigshadow

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng

:asian:


----------



## 14 Kempo

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## BrandiJo

.


----------



## IcemanSK

.


----------



## newGuy12

.


----------



## theletch1

.


----------



## MA-Caver

.
Photos from the attack ... lest we forget. (source: http://www.navsource.org/Naval/arph.htm )

1. Opening seconds of the attack, Torpedo exploding against Oklahoma.
The Japanese plane that launched the torpedo can be seen peeling off after making its run.
Another can be seen just left of the hammer head crane about to start its attack run.

2. Destruction of the battleship Arizona, A direct hit to her forward magazine
destroyed the forward half of the ship killing over 900 of her crew instantly.
The time is 0810, approximately 12 minutes into the attack.

3. Late afternoon on December 7th, Fires still rage on board the shattered Arizona, *her flag still flying.*
Tennessee (left) had to keep her screws turning to keep Arizona's fires away.
The water pouring over the stern of Tennessee is the overflow from her flooded aft magazines.


----------



## searcher

.


----------



## jim777

.


----------



## exile

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver

Another year has passed and we must STILL remember this date for those who died on that fateful morning. 

:asian:


----------



## Carol

:asian:


----------



## Gordon Nore

.


----------



## exile

Light eternal shine down upon them.

:asian:


----------



## seasoned

.


----------



## morph4me

:asian:


----------

